
SCOTUS rules that states may require online retailers to collect sales taxes - lisper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/supreme-court-rules-that-states-may-require-online-retailers-to-collect-sales-taxes/2018/06/21/a24e0100-755e-11e8-b4b7-308400242c2e_story.html
======
mikhailt
Previous dupe + discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17365366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17365366)

